# 25mg proviron for libido only?



## Digitalash (May 2, 2012)

Anyone run proviron at this dose and noticed a good effect on libido? I'm pretty comfortable where I'm at now on just 250mg test E per week, but I want to be.... uncomfortable lmao


I'll bump it to 50 if necessary but I'm not really looking for physique effects. I have an upcoming engagement that's been a while in the making, so I want to be on my A-game. Already got cialis, caber, and a few tabs of dapoxetine.... I can't think of anything else to add but proviron and I've already got some on the way. Stuff's not exactly cheap so I wanna make it last of course, I'll go as high as you guys think would help though...


----------



## DetMuscle (May 2, 2012)

I love Prov at 25mg ed. It does help libido when Im cycling.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 2, 2012)

Have you ran it before? I'm not that impressed. This is my second time running it. FIrst time was iffy if it was real. This time I'm running bayer. IMO it's not all it's cracked up to be. 

I've been all the way up to 100mg ED and didn't notice much.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 2, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Have you ran it before? I'm not that impressed. This is my second time running it. FIrst time was iffy if it was real. This time I'm running bayer. IMO it's not all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> I've been all the way up to 100mg ED and didn't notice much.



Just like anything, different people react different to things. Im in my 50s. It helps me alot. Your younger. I dont know if thats why


----------



## chucky1 (May 2, 2012)

50 ed works nice bro libido was up for sure 25 didn't do much for me.


----------



## Digitalash (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys overburdened suggested just taking 150mg a day for a few days pre rather than running it all the time. I didn't know it kicked in that quick really. I don't really need any more libido at the moment haha I got a week that I would like to have too much though


----------



## overburdened (May 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Thanks guys overburdened suggested just taking 150mg a day for a few days pre rather than running it all the time. I didn't know it kicked in that quick really. I don't really need any more libido at the moment haha I got a week that I would like to have too much though



Try that prior to the occasion, just to test it out... And of course, keep us updated...lol.... Try staying away from thom things that'll rub the skin off it... Trees and what not...lol

But, for real, try it for a couple days, let us know what you think.


----------



## TonyMack (May 3, 2012)

I couldn't tell much from 25 mgs bayer. 50 a little. 100 and up was really good for hair loss and cystic acne.


----------



## overburdened (May 3, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> I couldn't tell much from 25 mgs bayer. 50 a little. 100 and up was really good for hair loss and cystic acne.


that doesnt sound good.. sounds almost like there was mdht in tabs, rather than proviron... have you used other prov?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Anyone run proviron at this dose and noticed a good effect on libido? I'm pretty comfortable where I'm at now on just 250mg test E per week, but I want to be.... uncomfortable lmao
> 
> 
> I'll bump it to 50 if necessary but I'm not really looking for physique effects. I have an upcoming engagement that's been a while in the making, so I want to be on my A-game. Already got cialis, caber, and a few tabs of dapoxetine.... I can't think of anything else to add but proviron and I've already got some on the way. Stuff's not exactly cheap so I wanna make it last of course, I'll go as high as you guys think would help though...



Proviron at 25 mg Ed had my libido going Insane with test e 500 mg a week

I'd recommended it


----------



## DetMuscle (May 3, 2012)

I never thought of running it higher than 25mg. Ive just always did it that way. See thats why I come here


----------



## Digitalash (May 3, 2012)

I'll have to try it both ways then, I'm sure I will probably load up when the time comes though. 

You say 150mg ED is almost like adding 1-2g's of test as far as libido purposes? Would there be any point then in using TNE for this purpose or just keep proviron on hand at all times lmao


----------



## overburdened (May 3, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I'll have to try it both ways then, I'm sure I will probably load up when the time comes though.
> 
> You say 150mg ED is almost like adding 1-2g's of test as far as libido purposes? Would there be any point then in using TNE for this purpose or just keep proviron on hand at all times lmao



damn bro!  if you got tne, use both for the occassion, but do the proviron test first.. just so you know how it works...lol


----------



## overburdened (May 3, 2012)

I feel sooooo sorry for this woman!!!! She gonna have KING KONG DONG annialating her!!  for fucking days!!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 3, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 50 ed works nice bro libido was up for sure 25 didn't do much for me.



Same thing for me.  I always run 50mg ED, and I love the morning wood.





/V


----------



## rangermike (May 4, 2012)

I'm running 50 mg proviron per day with 400 mg Test E per week and my libido is off the charts.  As Victor said....my morning wood is so hard that it hurts!


----------



## Lordsks (May 4, 2012)

running 100mg ED now and it's ok, nothing special. Masteron is way better. Digital just run some test suspension a few days leading up to it. I made an Anniversary cocktail like that with test susp.100mg's a day few days before, Caber, viagra, mt2, masteron, test 1g a week. some nolvadex, 5g's soy lecithin dalily starting one week before. winning combo.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Anyone run proviron at this dose and noticed a good effect on libido? I'm pretty comfortable where I'm at now on just 250mg test E per week, but I want to be.... uncomfortable lmao
> 
> 
> I'll bump it to 50 if necessary but I'm not really looking for physique effects. I have an upcoming engagement that's been a while in the making, so I want to be on my A-game. Already got cialis, caber, and a few tabs of dapoxetine.... I can't think of anything else to add but proviron and I've already got some on the way. Stuff's not exactly cheap so I wanna make it last of course, I'll go as high as you guys think would help though...


You're that worried about being able to get your dick hard??? Jeeessusss man......lmao... How old are you?

Do a 100mg shot of tne and a unit of MTll and call it good. Unless you have some serious medical condition I wouldn't be taking all that shit to impress some chick whith my penis having the ability to get hard.... That's not too much of a feet my friend..


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> running 100mg ED now and it's ok, nothing special. Masteron is way better. Digital just run some test suspension a few days leading up to it. I made an Anniversary cocktail like that with test susp.100mg's a day few days before, Caber, viagra, mt2, masteron, test 1g a week. some nolvadex, 5g's soy lecithin dalily starting one week before. winning combo.


This guy^^^ WIN


----------



## Pork Chop (May 4, 2012)

do you think Prov helps recepter sensativity? Fuck the hard on, for that kind of money I want more than a hard pecker


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2012)

can proviron be made into an oral solution? It wouldn't be too expensive to get powders, how long can you safely run proviron? Would year round be too much


----------



## Lordsks (May 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> can proviron be made into an oral solution? It wouldn't be too expensive to get powders, how long can you safely run proviron? Would year round be too much



last time I ran bayer and after a month or so it seemed to loss it effectiveness. I think at some point like most aas you need a break.


----------



## overburdened (May 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> can proviron be made into an oral solution? It wouldn't be too expensive to get powders, how long can you safely run proviron? Would year round be too much


pm me, I'll give you a recipe


----------



## overburdened (May 5, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> last time I ran bayer and after a month or so it seemed to loss it effectiveness. I think at some point like most aas you need a break.



I am curious if the few people on this thread talking of bayer prov are getting from same supplier, and if it isn't something other than prov(I'm thinking mdht)...  I, along with most everyone I personally know that have used proviron.... it's not like the bayer results at all on this thread... I would love to see that stuff tested.... I'm almost ready to throw down a bet that it is mdht or methyldrostanolone..the structure is so similar, yet the results are different...


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2012)

is mdht useful for anything? I remember seein it on a list somewhere but couldn't find much about it


----------



## Grozny (May 5, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Have you ran it before? I'm not that impressed. This is my second time running it. FIrst time was iffy if it was real. This time I'm running bayer. IMO it's not all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> I've been all the way up to 100mg ED and didn't notice much.



A main reason why u dont really feel it at 100mg is because this prod is generally prescribed to males for the treatment of declining physical and mental capacity caused by age subnormal androgen level,low libido caused by insufficient androgen levels.


----------



## overburdened (May 5, 2012)

mdht is decent for hardening, strength gains, slight aggression.... it is highly similar to superdrol(structurally)... only mdht is singly methylated not double methylated.... mdht is non aromatizing, fairly liver toxic.... etc... it has its uses, but even I wouldn't run much of it for a long time


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

proviron is g2g.... day 3 @100mg ed and I've been havin steel hard boners since yesterday, awesome morning wood today. Shit kicks in quick lmao, gotta give props to granabolic 

I might have to stock up and just keep running this ish, I think my mood's improved as well. Next stop 100g's proviron and cialis


----------



## overburdened (May 10, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> do you think Prov helps recepter sensativity? Fuck the hard on, for that kind of money I want more than a hard pecker



it binds to shgb(making more 'available' test, or whatever else you are taking) in a way similar to methandriol(but without worrying about estro sides


----------



## overburdened (May 10, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> proviron is g2g.... day 3 @100mg ed and I've been havin steel hard boners since yesterday, awesome morning wood today. Shit kicks in quick lmao, gotta give props to granabolic
> 
> I might have to stock up and just keep running this ish, I think my mood's improved as well. Next stop 100g's proviron and cialis



good to hear bro!!!  I def notice improved mood with it too!  you can run it pretty much as long as you want.. lower the dose a little probably, especially if other orals are in your protocol... then bump it to a hefty dose about 3 days prior to your 'date'


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm definitely gonna drop it down a little and see how low I can go and still get positive benefits from it. I probably took more like 200mg then 150 ish the last two days so hopefully I still get the mood benefits at a lower dose lol


----------



## overburdened (May 10, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah I'm definitely gonna drop it down a little and see how low I can go and still get positive benefits from it. I probably took more like 200mg then 150 ish the last two days so hopefully I still get the mood benefits at a lower dose lol


you should, even down at 50mg/day on good prov..50-75 seems to be a good long term use number for me....


----------



## supaman23 (May 10, 2012)

overburdened said:


> you should, even down at 50mg/day on good prov..50-75 seems to be a good long term use number for me....



Agreed! My experience with bayer proviron was:
-25mg: Didn't notice much
-50mg: Good dose, noticeable increase in libido and better mood
-75mg: Strong libido, but still manageable
-100mg: Uncontrollable libido. I'm talking about jerking off 3 times a day to go about your business

I have some sciroxx proviron lying around now. I will try it soon and compare it to my previous experience with HG proviron.


----------



## Digitalash (May 10, 2012)

I will definitely be looking at more like 50-75mg. I originally wanted to go even lower but most don't think it's worth it, I also didn't expect the mood lift I seem to be getting from it. 


I agree though at this dose my libido has been pretty damn high, it almost feels like cialis in that I'm wayy harder and it seems like sometimes it happens for no reason at all. I'm also very oily as of this morning and have some mild acne popping up, is that common with proviron or is it just because I've taken 400mg or so over the last few days lol... I was thinking of it like a frontload but I know that's probably not really necessary, I couldn't help myself


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 4, 2012)

How important is PROVIRON when I take 1cc of test enanthate weekly and 1cc MASTERON 200 weekly??  It keeps ESTROGEN down.  How long should I use the 25mg daily PROVIRON?  Can I run it long term?
Thanks!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 4, 2012)

MTII and cialis is good combo for libido.  Never tried Proviron though.  I know it causes hairloss but if you ran short duration maybe that would b ok


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys!  How good IS Proviron??  I take 25mg ED.  I take 1cc TEST E 250 every 6-days and MASTERON 200 1cc twice a week.  I read where there are better orals out there that block Estrogen, etc. better.  What's the truth about my questions please.
Thanks!


----------



## TRUE1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey guys!  I run TEST E 250 once every 6 days.  Just how useful is Proviron to help "FREE-UP" the Testosterone as stated in it's description on ONLINE Steroid retail websites??
You say over 50 years old it helps Libido??  I'd like to know for sure about that!!  WOW!!  I am 52 and could use that increased Libido FOR SURE!
Please everyone answer that can.....I'd appreciate it!
Thanks!


----------



## TRUE1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Does it REALLY cause HAIR LOSS??


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 9, 2012)

im on 50mg ed with 600mg deca and still have great libido. What i notice most though is i am not retaining allot of water with the dbol. I am gaining GREAT size, but i normally lose definition in my abs, but they are actually coming in more and more every morning.


----------



## sincats (May 26, 2016)

I just finished a cycle of Test Ethanate (500mg weekly).  It was great for libido, but the side effects sucked..  Bloated, acne, joint pain, etc.  I even countered with xtane but it didn't help much.

So now I'm looking into something that will just focus on libido.  Thinking of trying proviron at around 50mg ed. Does anyone do this alone (without cycling test)?


----------



## fitmaxm (Jun 27, 2016)

Proviron is used for PCT or proviron can be used along with Test? I saw few PCT's which include proviron. 
The reason to use proviron is for increasing libido?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 27, 2016)

fitmaxm said:


> Proviron is used for PCT or proviron can be used along with Test? I saw few PCT's which include proviron.
> The reason to use proviron is for increasing libido?



NO...do not use proviron for PCT. That would be counterproductive. Use no less than 25-50mg ED while on cycle....some of us run 150-200mg ED. IMHO...proviron is one of the most under rated compounds out there. I wrote a few threads about it being used at higher doses. I won't ever run a program without the stuff. Proviron makes you much harder and much more vascular. It does help increase libido, but that is just a pro added plus. I use it because it hardens me up like a rock, sucks water out of me and makes me much dryer, but above all...my arms look like tree trunks. Again, do not use it during PCT.



/V


----------

